# Eye Floaters



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

When I was in college about 3 years ago, in a completely painted white bright room, I noticed this tiny little black dot...everywhere I looked it would follow and later I told my mom about it and she said she'd had one but it went away and mine hasn't. So I looked it up and found out about eye floaters. This thing may be tiny, but it is so annoying. Does anybody else have this? I'm only 23 and I hear it doesn't affect most people this young :/ Plus it kinda depresses me whenever I see it...does it bother you guys that have it?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

lol, don't worry about them I'm sure they're harmless - if a little annoying. I'm 23 and I've had them for years.

There was a thread about them a couple of months ago:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/do-you-have-eye-floaters-69909/


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I usually have three or four in my field of vision, but I hardly notice them anymore. But they can be very annoying, I know >.< They seem to be the most apparent when I'm around fluorescent lights.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I usually have three or four in my field of vision, but I hardly notice them anymore. But they can be very annoying, I know >.< They seem to be the most apparent when I'm around fluorescent lights.


Ugh...I hate it though. My vision is extremely good and then there's a frickin' nat looking dot in my sight. I can see pretty well, usually can read from a lot further than most people I know or at least make out what something says, and it just is slightly depressing. I just wanna take the stupid dot out. Granted I don't always see/notice it, but still it makes me insane when I do. And looking at the sky is the worst! I hate the dark black dot looking one, but there are little clearish lines around it and these are in both my eyes. They are harder to notice, so mainly just the blackish one is the one that bothers me.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wear a blindfold? :b


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Ummm... I get this but the dots are white. Apparently it's fairly common, but I never heard of them being black before. I have mild cataracts like my dad, but thankfully I don't need glasses yet - I'd look really bad with glasses.

See your optician asap, there's probably no major problem but it's best to get these things checked out. Especially if it's to do with your eyes and it's annoying you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I rarely ever notice them.


----------



## njnuser (Sep 28, 2009)

I got a cut in my eye when i was playing basketball. It hurt badly, but the cut went away after a few days. I had to deal with eye floaters for the next year or two. They mostly went away after that. Now, whats left of the floaters is so trivial I can barely notice it unless I try.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I've pretty much had them all my life. I rarely notice them


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah the last time I was at the beach looking at the sky I noticed them. Damn, I have a lot. Maybe 20 splotches?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

They're common. I have faint, clear ones in both eyes that I hardly ever notice, but last year I developed a large, dark one in the lower part of my right eye. It must be close to the retina because it zips around like a fly in my vision. I'm fairly used to it now though and it only bothers me if I'm looking at a uniform surface (eg water) in good lighting conditions.

They typically show up in myopic (near-sighted) eyes.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got millions of them but I've got used to them so I rarely notice them. I hear they can be a symptom of retinal detachment, so if you sustain a blow to the eye and lots of them start showing up it might be worth getting it checked out. In my case they're caused by the fact that I'm extremely short-sighted, though.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I have one too. It isn't very noticeable...kind of a transparent gray color. It only annoys me if I focus on it, but for the most part, I hardly notice it's even there anymore.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had one since I was little and didn't know they were called eye floaters. I don't notice it as much these days.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

I serioiusly can see about 10 of these things at a time. They look like little microbes and amoebas of all sorts of shapes. Mine never go away, but I'm so accustomed to it that I don't even notice them unless I want to.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah I have eye floaters too..they are kind of irritating, but I guess I'm pretty used to them. I also have 20/100 vision and I find that I notice them less when I wear my glasses..


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

That's really common, Infact there was an episode of Family Guy where peter (i think) was talking to the dot in his eye. Don't fret.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have them, but I'm hardly ever aware of them anymore. Your mind will be trained to just ignore them with time.

And actually, everyone has floaters to some degree. Nobody has a 100% clear vitreous. Most people don't notice them, but some do.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

Everyone gets these! There are little particles (cells and stuff) floating about in the jelly part of your eye, and any time a particle happens to get in the right spot you can see them. Nothing to worry about :]


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Floaters are almost up there with clogged pores on the list of obsessive darlings. You can truly go mad trying to chase them down against a clear blue sky. And then you forget about the sky, which is the real shame.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

lol what a relief, I thought I was the only one that sees those "things":um... Since that's not the kind of thing I talk to people about.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I think everyone has floaters, though one typically doesn't even notice them as they're not focused on them.

I've never seen a black dot as described by the OP though. They're more like transparent random shapes or at least that's what I've always seen.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I notice mine a lot. Mainly when I'm either in a very well lit(too bright) room or out in the sun. Or when its pitch black. When I was younger I thought I was going blind cause ofmy floaters and I would panic at anything/everything.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think I have ever had, and or noticed an eye floater. When I get really really tired like I am now, my vision get blurry, I really only notice that when I'm driving though.


----------

